# Happy St. Paddys' day.



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Happy Spring (or Fall). I'm celebrating with a few good friends, pints, and Irish music. http://www.anti.com./


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

All this **** snow threw me off and I pulled out a pork roast instead of Corned Beef and Cabbage!!Arrgghh! Now I have to wait until Friday when I can get to the butcher because I am not paying grocery prices if I don't have too! 
Oh yeah, and Happy St. Paddys day from me as well. A tip of Guiness ought to do laddies.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

No Irish pub in the near vincinity. Just doesn't seem right be be drinking Irish Car Bombs & Guinness in a regular bar, but I must do my part.......


----------

